

When should you consider a potential acquisition in tech decisions? - danoprey

In the early stages, the consensus in advice seems to be:<p>- Building an MVP: Use whatever is quickest.<p>- After you've got product market fit: Use whatever the team knows best/is best for the medium to long term.<p>But at what point do you start to consider potential acquisitions? Not necessarily a single company, but should you avoid using an (relatively) obscure language that would be slightly quicker in favour of a tried and trusted language that you know a lot of the big companies that may one day buy you use?<p>There has to be a point when this comes in to consideration, when would it be for you?
======
danoprey
And how big an influence should it have?

